# Ibanez K7 vs. RG2077XL



## JaeSwift (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

I would like some input on which of these guitars you think is ''better''. When I say better, I mean better as in overall build quality and wood quality.

I know both guitars are quite different, but I personally don't really mind the difference between 27'' and 25.5'' (I've owned both scale 7 strings before) but I have a slight preference towards 25.5''. Both guitars come with DiMarzio, the 2077's stock pups got replaced with a dimarzio blaze custom and something else for the neck, the K7 has the stock DiMarzio PAF Pro's.

Mainly the sound I want is: Warm, articulate and heavy on attack but no shrill treble-ness. 

What do you guys think?

P.S: The 2077XL would be 850, the K7 925.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2010)

As far as quality goes, those were both made in the same place, and possible even by the same exact staff. Neither is going to be of better quality than the other. 

Besides scale, the difference between the two is the trem (RG has Edge Pro, K7 has Lo-Pro) and the body woods (RG has Basswood, K7 has Mahogany).

What's the specs of your current guitars, and what do you like and dislike about them?


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd go for the K7. It's still imo the best sounding production Ibanez 7 I've played.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats the difference between a lo pro and an edge pro?

Also, I currently have an rg 1527 and while its warm, its just not my ideal tone.
It has a massive low end but its somewhat...sloppy. Mostly due to the tonezone though.

How would u describe the K7 sound?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 10, 2010)

From the sound of it, I'd say you'd probably like the K7 more.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 10, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> I'd go for the K7. It's still imo the best sounding production Ibanez 7 I've played.


You know. Part of me does feels like my K7Apex1 is better than my 2127X in sound and playability. Not in features cause the 2127X has a lo pro and piezo but the Apex feels better somehow. Id say get the K7 if you want warmth. The XL is basically going to give you the same tone in relation to warmth as the 1527, something those guitars lack compared to the K7 is warmth. Theres no doubt about that. K7 dude!


----------



## Shooter (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never tried a 2077, but I love my K-7, and it's the best sounding and best feeling guitar I've ever played. To me, it has a good all-around sound, not too high-gain metal, but not thin or weak sounding either.


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 10, 2010)

K7 + Dimarzio EVO .. sonic destruction! ...  but if you really want a baritone and for low tunings other then B standard ... go for the RG2077XL! ...


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 10, 2010)

K7 is a brootal, brootal guitar. Mahogany FTW.


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 11, 2010)

My K7 has the nicest neck I've _ever_ played, without a doubt. I'm personally changing out the PAF's for something with a bit more output and clarity - not to say you can't give them clarity if you want.. I've set a pretty epic sounding patch in Gearbox for my PAF 7's, but I don't like the sound of them through my rig. I'm gonna go for DiMarzio D-activators, as I hear really good things about them in Mahogany. 

IMO, RG2077XL will sound pretty similar to your 1527 as basswood is very distinctive. Not identicle.. but similar.

I vote K7 man, unless you need the longer scale length, it's worth the extra scratch.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the input guys  I'll try to test out both guitars just to be sure but I was already leaning towards the K7, this just made me a little more certain.

Again, thanks


----------



## SamSam (Feb 11, 2010)

Those prices Euros? 925E is pretty steep for a K7. Whereas 850E for a RG2077XL in good condition is decent. I'm sure I've seen K7s in good condition go for around the £700 mark.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have both guitars (well, I have a 1077XL, but it's pretty much the same thing as the 2077XL) and I agree with all the above. The 2077Xl won't sound much different from your RG1527 except for the fact that 7th string will be less flubby. The K7 has a completely different tone from your RG1527, thus it will be a nice addition to the family.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with many of you, the K7 is easily the best sounding Ibanez 7 I've ever owned. I liked the RG1077XLs I owned also but the K7 has a deeper, richer, heavier tone to my ears and the neck is fantastic!


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new 7 string, but I hadn't even considered the K7 until I saw this thread. Not to hijack, but how would you guys rate the K7 vs. a custom Carvin?


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 12, 2010)

Clydefrog said:


> I'm in the market for a new 7 string, but I hadn't even considered the K7 until I saw this thread. Not to hijack, but how would you guys rate the K7 vs. a custom Carvin?



No worries, I was kinda wondering the same thing.

Also, the dude that wanted to sell me the K7 decided to keep it ;_; bummer...

Hope I can find another in Fire Peaks Blue


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 12, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> No worries, I was kinda wondering the same thing.
> 
> Also, the dude that wanted to sell me the K7 decided to keep it ;_; bummer...
> 
> Hope I can find another in Fire Peaks Blue



Firespeak Blue. Good luck.


----------



## rectifryer (Aug 8, 2010)

The K7 sounds metal through any setup. Just saying, I love mine. I have an RG7420 as well-I changed the PUP in it to SD bridge '59 and it still didnt have the tone a mahogany body would have IMO.


----------



## Mister E (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd say thanks to everyone on this forum who had something to say about the Ibanez K-7. Because of what you guys have been saying, I have just bought myself a K-7 Blade Gray...and its as good as what you've all said, if not better.

The one I got looks as though its been stuck in a deep freeze for 9 years (its a 2005)...it still has some of its factory plastic...not even a bit of pick swirl!
Thanks, once again! I'll try upload some pics of my new axe ASAP!


----------



## BusinessMan (May 7, 2014)

If you can get a k7 I'd go. For that as it plays and sounds very good.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 7, 2014)

Based on the sound you're going for and how you prefer the 25.5, K-7.. favorite guitar I own.. and ever played.


----------



## rectifryer (May 7, 2014)

Happy to be of service! Still haven't sold mine!


----------

